# More babies?!



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

about 3-4 weeks ago, one of my mollies had 43 babies (none of them died!) and i set them up in a breeding tank, and just tonight, i poked my head in to clean and do a water change on the main tank, and I found a baby! i quarantined the molly that hadn't given birth with me in the maternity net, and i went out for about 3 hours, came back and expected the net to be full of babies, but there weren't any in there, i started to put her back in the rest of the tank, and i saw one outside the net, so i put the other molly in the net with the other one, and proceeded to suck up 8 more babies and put them in the breeding tank. my question is which one gave birth??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm.... the one you did _not_ put in the net?


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

can she have another batch that fast?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yes,she can


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

O.O

wow haha, i did not know that. how long will this last without a male? haha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it will last for months possibly...a female livebearer can drop many broods of fry from a single insemination.
have funn grandmama..


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

i love having the babies around, so much fun to watch, and thank god i made a deal with my LFS to buy them from me! i wonder if i'll get enough to change the nursery tank to a regular tank for some barbs.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you better tell that girl to keep her fins crossed...


----------



## Fish Grandma (Dec 27, 2009)

You guys are funny, good post, thank you for the laughs!!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

if you want fry, livebearers are the way to go. back in the day I had a 29 gallon of nothing but guppies. started with a male and 3 females. In a month or so, the tank was full of fry. fun times.......thinking of setting up a livebearer/guppy tank again....


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

god i'll give you my 12 gl with guppys and over 90 fry~ i gave up tryin to control the fry now they just go on having them in the tank and the toughest ones get a new home eventually.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Zakk said:


> god i'll give you my 12 gl with guppys and over 90 fry~ i gave up tryin to control the fry now they just go on having them in the tank and the toughest ones get a new home eventually.


haha, I'm so truly thinking of a livebearer tank. I've gone far enough to enquire on CL for some local deals


----------



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

PuterChickFL said:


> haha, I'm so truly thinking of a livebearer tank. I've gone far enough to enquire on CL for some local deals


What's "CL"?????


----------

